# Dog park incident - had to vent...



## skiro98 (Jan 21, 2008)

I took Cesar to the local (but unofficial) dog park (several acres of open land and a few paths thru woods) where the only people that go there are people and their dogs to run around and play with other dogs. (Cesar is 13 months old and does not have 1 mean bone in him. I always said if someone broke in the house he would lick them until they took off)









There was only 1 other car there. I let Cesar off his lead where he took a few steps before noticing some lady and her little spoiled mop dog coming up a path. 

So as most dogs do there they run up to greet the other dog(s). Well this lady did not like this as he was trotting (not charging) towards them and started some high pitch screaming and picked up her dog.

This made Cesar more curious so he was trying to get a better look at the dog she was now holding. He was jumping a little but not close to her and definitely didnt jump on her. All the time (about 20 seconds before I got there to put his lead back on) she was screaming and kicking towards him (yup - she had to reach out to make contact with her foot - because he wasnt near her). At one point she fell to her knees while holding onto her dog like an NFL player holding a football at the bottom of a pile.

When I got Cesar back on his lead I apologized (not sure why). I told her all he wanted was to play and he's not mean. 

She said 'Oh ok - I was just worried. I was attacked once by a Shepherd so thats the only type of dog I dont like.









Lady - you're at a dog park and you totally over reacted.

...As I said. Just wanted to vent about that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This is another reason why I do not like dog parks. Too many opportunities for misunderstandings with dogs and people. 

Yes she over reacted but perhaps with good reason, not everyone reads dog launguage well. Many dogs do not like to be run up on, especially if they are leashed. You do not say this little dog was leashed or not so I do not know about that. 

Did you recall Cesar? If not try that next time before he gets close to the other dog. And if you did call him and he did not come need more recall work before he earns off leash privileges. 13 months is pretty young for a solid recall under distraction. 

?? for you.... How do you know the little dog was spolied? 

Not defending anyone but I have 3 GSD's and read dog pretty well but if I had a any dog and did not read dogs well and I saw a large dog of any breed moving toward me I would move to protect my dog too. I actually have to say the lady was pretty nice after she realized Cesar was friendly.


----------



## Cathy Beightol (Nov 5, 2008)

You may be being a tiny bit sensitive. It seems to me that she was genuinely scared, you said she even fell down. If she were attacked by a GSD at one time she may not really have any control over her reaction, it could have been all instinct kicking in. I, personally have a completely irrational fear of mice, I have found myself standing on the top of my dining room table screaming and not knowing how I got there, heart pounding and shaking . After I calm down I am extremely embarrased, but it's absolutely out of my control. Believe me when I say, she probably didn't like reacting that way. ALso a big dog that you don't know comes trotting up to you and then jumping, that could scare a lot of people. Don't get me wrong, I understand your frustration with peoples misconceptions. When I decided to adopt my pup My MIL thought she would try to kill my children, it's early yet... but I don't forsee that happening LOL


----------



## skiro98 (Jan 21, 2008)

no - her dog was not leashed. I did try to recall Cesar - but it was one of those quick things that you dont know is happening until it does. (the whole thing lasted about 20 seconds)

I said he was spoiled because he had a sweater on. Just me being a little upset and typing what comes to mind.


My main point was I didnt like her comment 'shepherds are the only breed I dont like'


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know it is frustrating because you know Cesar isn't a threat to her, but she didn't know that. I've been what I have percieved as "charged at" by dogs that are off leash, and have been advised to do what I have to protect Riley "Carry a big stick!" lol. 

the other question is... how did you know her dog wasn't vicious towards other dogs? You know Cesar well but you are taking a big risk that other dogs will be just as good as him. Maybe in the future instead of letting Cesar run up to it, you should make him sit, call out and ask if its ok if he says hi. Yes, you want to make sure the person is ok with it, but also that their dog is good with other dogs... for Cesar's safety! THEN you can release him if the other party is amiable to it. 

I don't know, just my 2 cents. I come across off leash dogs hiking and trail running all the time and they just jump up on me... the owners are lucky i'm a dog person and don't mind it, but really, they should have more control of the situation.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I see stuff like this happen at least once a week. When I am approaching someone who has another dog, whether Rafi is on or off leash, I keep him by my side and yell, "He's friendly." The other person can then decide whether or not they want their dog to meet Rafi based on how friendly their dog is and whether they are scared of big dogs, etc. I do not release Rafi until I get their okay for him to meet their dog. 

Just the other night I met a woman with a small dog who was a new rescue. He was acting appropriately (trying to initiate play) with Rafi but the woman was terrified and kept yelling at him. I politely explained his behavior and gave her a few tips on training him. Her dog continued not listening to her and Rafi sat down away from the other dog and refused to interact with him... because the lady kept telling her dog to stop.









Seriously, most people do not really understand dogs, whether they have one or not. I do take Rafi to official and unofficial dog parks but I am always right there to supervise his behavior as well as to supervise other dog's behavior!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is why Brady and I do not go to dog parks.

Don't mind meeting other people with there dogs everything is great. got to dog park you don't know how other dogs will react.

I go to borderland park and Stupid people let their dogs off leash and they are suppose to be on leash. so when they charge us no matter if they just want to play Brady reacts differently.

And as some of you know on this site Brady is a big ham.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cesar07My main point was I didnt like her comment 'shepherds are the only breed I dont like'


Unfortunate for her! She is missing out on my favorite breed!









she obviously was tramatized in the past. poor woman. I know a couple of friends who had bad experiences with big dogs and feel the same way about Riley- some have come around, and others haven't. at least everyone was safe and nothing happened!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

This is exactly why our dogs don't go to those kind of parks.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I really wish people would realise that high pitched screaming REALLY gets some dogs worked up







, it is better to stay quiet IMO
As far as little dog wearing sweater Ive seen big ones (mine LOL) wear them when we lived up North. 
I just think the lady had a horrible experience with a GSD ns cant blame her for being afraid altho if he wasnt growling, etc I dont get it but Im afraid of Rottweilers and its irrational so who gets fears?
I have actually petted one to try and get over it. but I had bad experiences with one.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My dogs do get to play with other dogs off leash, but they are arranged play dates with dogs that I know and the owners are like minded. 

That way we all have good reason to believe our dogs are safe and will interact appropriately. The dogs get to practice their languange, burn off steam and be social.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

i also agree with most. my dog is not taken to the Parvo-park! too many macho dog owners with comments like "why dont you let your dog run with the big dogs"


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have 4 GSD's, sorry but I would be upset with you and your dog also. When I am out with my dogs I don't need or want other dogs running up to them. I have control of my dogs you should also. Since this is an unofficial park incidents where you dog scares someone that bad could end of having the area posted "No Dogs Allowed".

I have been involved in a few cases where the dogs came up all nice and friendly (good Dog language) and a minute later was trying to rip into my dog and my dog didn't do any thing to set the other dog off. I don't need or want unstable dogs around my dogs. 

If you want you dog to interact with others then find some people with dogs and set up doggie play dates.

As far as the dog with a coat on, little dogs don't handle cold weather so that was an insensitive comment on your part. I had 2 Doxies and there were times I put sweaters on them.

Also you are upset about her comment that German Shepherds are the only breed she doesn't like but at the same time you called her dog a spoiled little mop dog, so it would seem that you don't like small dogs. 

I have been bitten 3 times in my life by dogs, the first was a Malamute that probably wasn't the most stable dog in the world, we were playing catch (my cousin's dog) like we always did and for some reason I glanced (didn't stare, I know better) at the dog as I picked up the ball and he had the most weird look in his eyes. He was hunched ready to launch, so I talked to him like I normally would and straightened up like I normally did, as I got standing up, he launched for my throat or face (not sure which) I got my arm up, he grabbed that and he was basically throwing me around. Yes folks I was screaming HELP. My Dad and cousin were on the side of the house and I was out front. Luckily I had on a thick coat that was ripped and major bruising to my arm. Are Malamutes my favorite dog, nope, would I have a flash back to what happened if one was running at me, probably. I was also tagged in the back end by a GSD, but I still loves GSD's and I was tagged in the hand by a Little dog also not my favorite breed. My sister is still terrified of Malamutes because she saw what the dog was doing to me.

Val


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree Val, the thing is we people with little dogs love them every bit as much as the people with big dogs, I had my JRT at puppy training at Petsmart, he was 3 months old and literally 7 pounds, he's a small JRT. He was doing his recall and running to me and out of nowhere a Great Dane in the store broke loose and literally grabbed my pup and started shaking him, everyone was screaming, except me, I was launching myself at the Dane and bulldogging him like a Cowboy, jamming my hands in his throat and prying his mouth open, the no-control owners just stood there, I was livid. It brought back haunting memories of babysitting 3 little girls several years ago and having their next door neighbors 2 Great Danes knock the gate down and literally tear their ****-a-poo into pieces in front of them, so yeah, I'm not a fan of that breed and the last thing I ever want to see is one barreling towards my little dogs. I can completely sympathize with that lady and never allow my German Shepherds to approach any dogs without complete control.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not going pile on Cesar here but only say that I've had GSD's all of my life and the fact that they ARE a big dog rarely really enters my mind. Every once in while I'll look down at Mack sprawled out on the floor and it kind of hits me, "Geez he's a big lug!!"

I can kind of sympathize with small dog owners that are amazed at what big lugs GSD's truly are. I guess, as somewhat of a consequence, I feel much more comfortable around big dogs than small ones. I'm sure the feeling is similar for small dog owners.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The lady was very nice to you, actually. I always remember that no matter what but I have to respect other people and dogs rights to be left alone and follow their pass if they don't want to do anything with me or with my dogs. And I expect the same from others. 

If a strange dog approaches me and my dogs and I see that my dogs get agitated then I go into my DOG PROTECTION MODE and don't give a **** about if the strange dog is friendly, puppy, playful whatever, I just don't want him near. And if the owner cannot recall the dog then I assume it's a stray dog and act accordingly, sorry. Yana taught me not just to rip the benefits of being a pack leader but take the responsibility too. I bet you would hate me if you would encouter me in this situation LOL. Did I mention that I have animal control on a speed dial as well?


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> Seriously, most people do not really understand dogs, whether they have one or not. I do take Rafi to official and unofficial dog parks but I am always right there to supervise his behavior as well as to supervise other dog's behavior!


This is SO true. We have spent thousands of dollars on training for both of our GSDs. Our oldest, Kahn is very well behaved. We can recall him at any time. He stays by our side at all times. He doesnt go investigate dogs or people much unless we tell him to "Go say hi" thats when he knows its ok to investigate. We hope our new pup will be the same. 
Something however I noticed the other night at my puppy kindergarten class. A woman and her black 15 week old GSD pup was barking at another pup while on leash. This lady stood over her dog and grabbed her muzzle and said very loudly in her face bending down. "SHHHHH!!" Now i am not advanced at dog training but have learned alot. Raising Kahn and training him in obediance, and protection in the past few years actually made me sad for her pup. Being that her pup is the MOST dominate female of the entire litter. I just hope that she continues with the obedience training at 6 months and learns more about training dogs and being a leader in general. We shall see.. i keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

We like big dogs and they like small. The difference in behavior is public perception of damage.

The worst bite I have ever recieved was from a golden, who the owner insisted just smiled.(Sent me to the hosp for stitches when I went to pet his head)

The second worse bite was from a Doxie, who charged my leg, gripped between calf and knee, and wouldn't let go.

The bite that affected me the least was from a GSD, who bit me and then was like "Oh I'm sorry, but you didn't stop that. Please don't do it again." I had a minor bruise on my hand which the dog in question was intent on licking there after.

Sadly, the dog that inflicted the worst damage is forever on America's most beloved breed list. The second dog, people tend not to be threatened by. The third, who felt rather bad about insisting his way, is on America's most dangerous dog list.

I dont ever let my dogs off lead in a public area anymore. It saddens me to do so, but there are way to many misunderstandings and bad feelings, from the little dog owners(who don't believe their dogs could actualy hurt someone), to the big friendly breed owners, who think their dogs don't have it in them.

I'm sorry this was your expirence, and it sucks for those of us who have, if not slightly over exhuberant GSDS, very friendly ones. (My currant foster will assult anyone within radius with furious tail wags and leaping kisses!) But as a person who has taken someone else's word, I trust no dog when they come off leash with confidence..


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

The little dogs that go to the dog park I take Yukon have known him since he was young, when they come in, he will do the usual greeting and sometimes will ask them to play, that is usually where I will step in. Their owners thank me and we continue on with our day at the park. 

I did have one incident recently where a young girl with a "Puggle" came in, this girl immediately ran to me wanting me to hold Yukon back while her dog had fun. I asked is there a specific reason, she replied with "Well I don't want any dog near mine, he doesn't like other dogs." A dog park is a perfect place to bring him then! 

I got up to go get Yukon, he wasn't too far from me. All of sudden she starts threatening me with her vet bills, swearing and just making a big deal over something that she could have very easily avoided. Even after I had Yukon sitting next to me, she continued on with her rant, lucky for me her boyfriend came, picked up their dog and convinced her to leave.

Dog parks can not only stress the dog out, but their owners too.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07If a strange dog approaches me and my dogs and I see that my dogs get agitated then I go into my DOG PROTECTION MODE and don't give a **** about if the strange dog is friendly, puppy, playful whatever, I just don't want him near. And if the owner cannot recall the dog then I assume it's a stray dog and act accordingly, sorry.


This sounds REALLY interesting and like it may be very useful! I'd love to hear more! Would you mind elaborating on your DPM?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WolfieI did have one incident recently where a young girl with a "Puggle" came in, this girl immediately ran to me wanting me to hold Yukon back while her dog had fun. I asked is there a specific reason, she replied with "Well I don't want any dog near mine, he doesn't like other dogs." A dog park is a perfect place to bring him then!
> 
> I got up to go get Yukon, he wasn't too far from me. All of sudden she starts threatening me with her vet bills, swearing and just making a big deal over something that she could have very easily avoided. Even after I had Yukon sitting next to me, she continued on with her rant, lucky for me her boyfriend came, picked up their dog and convinced her to leave.


I'm not going to get started on the very controversial topic of dog parks. This girl sounds unstable and like she forgot to stand in line when they were handing out brains & common sense. Good thing the boyfriend had enough sense.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I tend to agree with the OP. And, your first paragraph is really strange, because the dog park we have is totally fenced and almost all dogs off leash. In short, why take a dog to a park if it is on leash.

With that said, I am not a fan of dog parks. My first GSD, might react in a defensive mode, if bitten by another dog. However, my recent rescue, whom I picked up on Friday is as gentle as any Shepherd I have had. But he might run, and will not poop on leash. So tommorow, if the light long line doesn't work we are going to the dog park.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The dog parks in my area are "official" and have rules. They have separate areas for small dogs/puppies. Pretty much every dog park anywhere near my area also requires a membership, dog tag and permit. The minimum for membership in the parks around here is the dog must have current rabies/distemper/parvo/parainfluenza/bordetella vaccinations and a vet exam and fecal within a year of applying for membership. Then you have to buy a permit and tag which must be with you at all times when in the park. (Other requirements are added on depending on which city runs the park.) The parks I've visited have people who come often and check to make sure everyone has their tags/permits and is following the rules.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

As a GSD owner, I would be nervous if another GSD came running at me. I would also be nervous that Panzer might go into protect mode and a fight might break out. 

Nonetheless, we no longer go to dog parks because the "mean GSD" is always a dog that the other people there do not trust or are leary of. Panzer has never gone after another dog at the dog park on his own. He went after a dog that was biting his heels repeatedly for about 20 min. The other owner thanked us for Panzer teaching her dog a lesson...what? How about don't take your dog there if it needs to be taught a lesson.... That was the last day we went!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The kicker is most acts of strong aggression I see at the dog parks are not instigated by German Shepherds.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1The kicker is most acts of strong aggression I see at the dog parks are not instigated by German Shepherds.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

We're not big into dog parks either, with or without membership. I had once a bad experience with Arrow (solid black long coat we had years back) when an unleashed rottie that was actually being trained on down-stay decided to break off the command and come running towards us. My dog was leashed but since the rot came on too hot and barking Arrow immediately armed his guard in attack mode. It wasn't pretty and I'm glad the Rot quickly assessed the sizeable trouble he was about to get himself into and backed off before both dogs physically met. And I had to hear from the Rot's owner that "you people and your vicious dogs should not be allowed on streets". Imagine that...


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Isn't it such a shame- the dog parks seem like such a good idea and something that can be such a good thing for communities... but people are just dumb, aren't they?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

This is why I don't go to dog parks and with strangers I try to keep Angeles with me and not see them as a petting zoo. There could be misundertandings on their part which could lead to (1) the little dog could have tried to bite your dog - fight ensues!, (2) the lady that fell could claim she hurt herself and try and sue you for any health and or emotional claims and (3) your dog could bite if felt threatened by her kicking....then you have a whole can of worms to worry about there including have a perfectly good dog put down or deemed a vicious dog. Please be careful.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree. I don't have any one who owns a dog so the only way my pup gets to socialize with other dogs in in an off leash park.

On Sunday we went to one and there were two beautiful recused greyhounds, both muzzled. I asked the owner why and her comment was that they were racing dogs and tended to nip at other dogs when they were running.

Would it make sense to have all dogs muzzled in a dog park? Of course they couldn't fetch. Just like a dog is leashed in public, put a muzzle on them when they are in a dog park.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

Three of my good friends are DEATHLY afraid of German shepherds.

One, was a professor of mine. I was driving home for the holidays straight from taking a final exam and asked if he could watch Maxx for half an hour while I take the test. He said "You're a good kid, but I don't do German shepherds."

Another is a guy shoot wedding photos with. I talk about Maxx and assure him he's an angel pie from a cloud happiness made in Heaven. Uh-uh. No desire to meet him or give him the time of day.

My fiance and I shoot wedding videos and we had a wedding on Martha's Vineyard. We were on the ferry when we realized we'd forgotten the batteries for the camera (D'oH!) and asked a buddy to break into our house, get the battery and drive to the port and put it on a ferry.

He was MORE than happy to do this, but needed to know "Where is the German shepherd?" I get that an intruder is a bit different...but even at a lobster bake we had, where Maxx was wandering around, he has no use for him.

I know no one has to love our shepherds as much as we do, but I hope the fear people have for ALL shepherds dissipates!


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Baby ByronWe're not big into dog parks either, with or without membership. I had once a bad experience with Arrow (solid black long coat we had years back) when an unleashed rottie that was actually being trained on down-stay decided to break off the command and come running towards us.


Arrow is an awesome name, BTW.


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm someone who owns large dogs and one very small Miniature Pinscher and if any large unknown dog not under the control of the owner came trotting up to see my 6 lb. little guy I would be picking him up out of harm's way too. Although my little dog gets along and plays very courageously with his huge "brothers" at my home, I would not expect a strange dog to behave appropriately with a very small dog. You will never know what your dog will do with a strange dog. I would strongly suggest to keep your dog under a leash and under control. If a child is in the park and if your "friendly" dog accidently knocks a kid off of his feet and injures a child (or a small dog for that matter) you will be responsible to pay for damages. It's much safer to keep your dog on a leash and under control. I never take my dogs to a dog park. I like our private fenced yard that keeps them in and other dogs out. Dog parks can be very dangerous places for other dogs and for humans too.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks SharkB8. Arrow was named after the dog on Nilson's "The Point" from around the neighborhood of 1973. Ouch... I remember watching the animated movie on PBS and being fascinated with the loyalty and dedication of that dog to the wee li'l kid that was born without a pointed head in the Land of Point. The soundtrack includes the song "Me and my Arrow" which I used to sing to my Arrow when he was a wee puppy that couldn't understand where all his siblings had gone all of a sudden... His first couple of nights with us were... tough...


----------

